# Puppy fever!!!



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

mlopez said:


> I want one! I mean, I love Riot, but I want another! In particular, I am drooling over this litter: Performance pups due Spring 2012
> 
> Anyone want to co-own and put up the cash? Ha! I need a rich benefactor. Don't we all....


This ought to be a real nice performance litter, lots of fire and drive !


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Looks like a very good litter. You get what you pay for. Maybe this will help. The initial price you pay for a good dog winds up being cheaper in the end with less "donations" to Retriever Clubs.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

my4goldens said:


> This ought to be a real nice performance litter, lots of fire and drive !


I KNOW! They are gonna be awesome. And I know I really just need to wait a few years and another great litter will come around then. But I'm just not that patient. Ugh! :bowl:


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Me thinks you are about to get a new pup. Got a name Yet???


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Radarsdad said:


> Me thinks you are about to get a new pup. Got a name Yet???


LOL!!!! Don't tell my husband! He would kill me. But I think a puppy would be a great graduation present. 

(ps, I like the name Dash or Miles )


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Puppy fever is a horrible disease. I caught it when Conner was just six months old, and I made myself wait until he was six years before I got another. When I finally did get that next puppy, I found a great way to keep yourself immune to puppy fever for several years - get a very, very naughty puppy!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Puppy fever is a horrible disease. I caught it when Conner was just six months old, and I made myself wait until he was six years before I got another. When I finally did get that next puppy, I found a great way to keep yourself immune to puppy fever for several years - get a very, very naughty puppy!


A friend and I call it 'we have the Sickness'.


----------



## AKGOLD (Nov 9, 2010)

It's tempting, very tempting to figure out if I could do a co-ownership. It looks like pure style and drive.

Keep us up to date on whether you decide to get a puppy.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

looks like a high octane litter! Let us know what name you pick


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Topbrass Incredible - "Dash" 
Topbrass Absolutely Incredible
I absolutely love it!!! Dash is the name of the boy in the disney movie "The Incredibles" one of my family's all time favorites. 

Sounds like the ideal graduation present!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Beautiful litter, nice choice. I love, love, loved, Rugby. Was going to breed Breeze to him but then he died. Bummer.

Well, if you can't find a co-owner, for this litter, you can help me pick a stud for Breeze next year. We could work out a co-owner deal as my DH has put his foot down, no more dogs! He didn't say anything about dogs not living with us!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Looks nice, but I have my own planned for the fall! Now for that, I'LL be wanting good performance homes!!!!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

mlopez said:


> LOL!!!! Don't tell my husband! He would kill me. But I think a puppy would be a great graduation present.
> 
> (ps, I like the name Dash or Miles )


Yeah, Right, I've been on the receiving of that deal before. You know good and well your gonna convince him to get that pup.. My wife and daughter would team up on me and I was toast!! Might as well say yes and get it over with.:doh:


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

sterregold said:


> Looks nice, but I have my own planned for the fall! Now for that, I'LL be wanting good performance homes!!!!


So tempted to throw my hat in the ring for a chance at one of these pups....sigh.....too soon.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

DNL2448 said:


> Beautiful litter, nice choice. I love, love, loved, Rugby. Was going to breed Breeze to him but then he died. Bummer.
> 
> Well, if you can't find a co-owner, for this litter, you can help me pick a stud for Breeze next year. We could work out a co-owner deal as my DH has put his foot down, no more dogs! He didn't say anything about dogs not living with us!


YES YES YES!!! Seriously. I am so there. Because I know that hubby will not go for anything right now. Also the fact that we might have to move back in with my parents for a few months until we find a house, and I KNOW they would die if I brought a puppy AND a Riot home. And my old dog Mocha really might keel over. 

I am certainly a Rugby fan as well. He is Riot's grandsire, and I'm so glad he got a lot of Rugby's drive. They don't have any frozen sperm? He and Breeze would be a really nice breeding. Maybe a Rugby son? 

Eek, OK, I have to stop looking at pedigrees and finish my cover letter so I can get a job and have money to get a pup!!!

PS: you guys are awful! You are supposed to tell me NOT to get a puppy, not encourage me!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

AKGOLD said:


> It's tempting, very tempting to figure out if I could do a co-ownership. It looks like pure style and drive.
> 
> Keep us up to date on whether you decide to get a puppy.


::sigh:: It is tempting. I can only imagine how nice the pups will be. 

I will keep working on my husband....


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I hope you did not watch Jimmy Fallon last night. He is helping to fuel a puppy fever epidemic. I normally am not one for dressing dogs up, but a litter of golden pups all wearing tuxes is just too cute!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

> I will keep working on my husband....


Like I said. What is this pup's name going to be???????????


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

There is I believe one male Rugby pup available in Top Flights' spring litter. They're just short of one week old. Not that this helps with your case of puppy fever. ;-)


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Swampcollie said:


> There is I believe one male Rugby pup available in Top Flights' spring litter. They're just short of one week old. Not that this helps with your case of puppy fever. ;-)


Nope, doesn't help one BIT!!! ::sigh:: :doh:


----------



## AKGOLD (Nov 9, 2010)

sterregold said:


> Looks nice, but I have my own planned for the fall! Now for that, I'LL be wanting good performance homes!!!!


Sterre- I am actually in the same boat with you.

Piper should have her MH shortly, :crossfing!!


Currently working through the stud search.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

AKGOLD said:


> Sterre- I am actually in the same boat with you.
> 
> Piper should have her MH shortly, :crossfing!!
> 
> ...


Well, we've got that far--Breeze's next boyfriend is picked out and agreed to! It was a long process--I started looking after her last litter in fall 2010, and got it down to a short list and then one of them died on me so that made the list even shorter(!), but I am happy with the boy I decided on. He was one I was looking at before her first breeding, but he hadn't really been used yet. Now that I have seen some nice pups from him it will be a go!

I was potentially going to do it this winter, but she waited until last week to come in season. Way too late--our first tests are at the end of May, so she'd still be nursing, let alone getting in shape and getting some good water work in, and I am trying to get her CKC MH finished up and have her qualified to run our Master National in August in the hope she will be a NMH MH/MH bred to a MH *** boy by the time it happens!

Good luck with your search!


----------

